# Firemouths Paired Aggression



## Bikeman48088 (Nov 13, 2013)

I've never seen paired aggression like this before, have you?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I believe Jim(notho) has a video of Thorichthys pair standoff as well...


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

IME Thorichthys males are terrors.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

My group of 6x meeki do this on a daily basis and no concrete pairs have even been formed. This is quite common and normal behavior for the Thoricthys complex.


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

Almost all cichlid pairs do this to some degree. Thorichthys seem to really take it up a notch. IME its usually harmless threat displays versus actual damage.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

ahud said:


> harmless


 :lol: If you have more then one male C/A in the tank, especially of the same species, never count on them getting along over the short term, never mind over any long term!!!


----------



## Bikeman48088 (Nov 13, 2013)

CjCichlid said:


> My group of 6x meeki do this on a daily basis and no concrete pairs have even been formed. This is quite common and normal behavior for the Thoricthys complex.


There're are no discernible pairs in my tank either. The interesting thing is the T. Meeki are the least aggressive species in the tank, only "feeling their oats" with their own kind. The Mbunas and JDs chase them all away. 
Tank dynamics seem to change daily. The only constant is my big JD comes and goes as he pleases.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Bikeman48088 said:


> Tank dynamics seem to change daily.


I think that is pretty typical of many cichlid tanks. The situation always does change.
Been 15-16 years since I have had any FM's. Had groups a few times, don't recall that much about them, though I don't believe they are all that different in comparison to a lot of other CA (say for example convicts). Never had FM's breed. A few paired up but never had the ability to claim space with larger CA as tankmates. Regardless of their position in the pecking order, they can be an aggressive species.

There is no telling how things will work out, but don't be too surprised if more then one male of the same species does not work out. It can be fine for years, and then all of a sudden you have to remove one, if you are lucky enough to be there and get the chance. IME, even if a fish mellows as it ages, rivalry between male CA, especially of the same species, usually escalates over time.
Here is an example of 2 convict pairs:
http://vid192.photobucket.com/albums/z116/Bern-C/IMGP1900.mp4

Fairly typical aggression between 2 CA pairs. Seems harmless enough.....but have to keep an eye on it, because it escalates and can get worse. Both these males lived in the same tank for over 4 years (give or take a few months here and there when they were in different tanks). 'Pink" con is a month older but they have been of similar size since about 1 year in age. A few months after this video was shot, 'pink' male would have been a dead fish had I not been there to remove him! Not the 1st time at all, that I have had to remove a male, even though they seemed to co-exist in the same tank for some time. Often, one male will prevail in the end.


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

Very nice video BC. Those cons are huge!


----------

